# About mature content and links



## Matrix (Jan 23, 2014)

Our goal is to maintain a quality forum that's comfortable for all seniors to frequent, and is friendly to any younger guests also. Please do not post adult-oriented content, language or links to any sites that have "suggestive" mature content, including photos, which may be offensive to any of our members or guests. If something is questionable, please think twice before posting it, and utilize the spoiler tags if needed.

I'd like to welcome all of our new members, and thank all of you for keeping our forum a respectable place to visit.


----------



## Matrix (Feb 7, 2014)

After an exhausting drama, we are getting back on track slowly. I have cleaned up this thread and hope we still remember what this thread is about. 

Let's make this a respectable place again by avoiding explicit and implicit adult talk. Please only post something that is respectful of all of our readers. 

The mod team will moderate offensive posts without notice when necessary.


----------



## Matrix (Jan 3, 2020)

Please avoid posting any mature content, including discussions for health reasons. We've been warned several times by Google, Google ads help pay the bills, and we have to follow their content policy, it can be unreasonable sometimes. They have sent me 5 warning emails this week, despite that I have removed the problematic thread as soon as I got the first email. It's hard to get a hold of a human support.

Anyway, if you see any adult-oriented posts, however slightly, please report it.

Please understand that if your post was removed, it's not a punishment, it's just what we have to do for the forum.


----------

